# St George Island



## TJay (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know if this is the proper forum for this question, but since I am going to fish when I get there here goes:  What is the best route from Atl area to St George?  I've never been and the people here at work have given me different answers.  How do ya'll get there from here?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 26, 2009)

im down on the florida line but i would think that 75 to 319 in tifton.  taking 319 down through tallahassee til ya hit hwy 98 coastal road and that will take ya straight in almost with a couple turns


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a route I have taken, a few turns but I liked it.

I-75 south to Cordele
Ga 300 south to Albany
US 19 south to Thomasville
US 319 south to I-10
I-10 west to Fla 65
Fla 65 to the gulf coast


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 26, 2009)

I-85 to 185
27 S. to the Florida Line
65 through Quincy then to East Point
98 for a couple miles and then jump on the bridge.

There are a few turns with the same roads on this list but a quick glance at a map will have you on your way. Beautiful farm country on this route and not a lot of traffic.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 26, 2009)

I drive to Tallahassee every week and I've gone both ways.  75 to Tifton then 319 to Moultry to Thomasville to Tally is a little shorter and takes 4 1/2 hours from Sandy Springs (if you dont hit traffic). Then it's down to the coast and 98 to the St George bridge.  

Catch a bunch and post pics!


----------



## bany (Feb 26, 2009)

I85 to i185 to pheonix city, 411 so. Thru dothan ,turns into fl 211 to panama city, 98 to appalach.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 26, 2009)

bany said:


> I85 to i185 to pheonix city, 411 so. Thru dothan ,turns into fl 211 to panama city, 98 to appalach.




Do you mean 431 and 231 ?


----------



## FlyingFishing (Feb 26, 2009)

I live in Middle Georgia, and we always take back roads to Tifton, then 319 the rest of the way.  Its the easiest I've ever found.


----------



## Ripster55 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would have to agree with Milkman. Once you get onto 65 dont be suprised their is nothing for probably about 30 miles nothing but forest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 26, 2009)

FlyingFishing said:


> I live in Middle Georgia, and we always take back roads to Tifton, then 319 the rest of the way.  Its the easiest I've ever found.



X2 except go I 10 from Tallahasse to 65 then down.

 319 to 98 Too many small town and speed zones slow you down!

Be forewarned though FL. 65 is along lonely road It is a good hr. of same age group of planted pines with barely any sign of civilization


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Feb 26, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> X2 except go I 10 from Tallahasse to 65 then down.
> 
> 319 to 98 Too many small town and speed zones slow you down!
> 
> Be forewarned though FL. 65 is along lonely road It is a good hr. of same age group of planted pines with barely any sign of civilization



yea i figured 319 is the easiest but speed is the issue...we go 65 and it is a long lonely ride...i would call 319 the scenic route and 65 the shorter way.


----------



## BME013 (Feb 26, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> I-85 to 185
> 27 S. to the Florida Line
> 65 through Quincy then to East Point
> 98 for a couple miles and then jump on the bridge.
> ...



I have done that way for a long time BUT there is not much for the way of Gas Station or food once south on Columbus.

75 is easy and if driving at night there are lights plus the speed limit is higher.

Guess it depends on where in atlanta you leave from.


----------



## grim (Feb 26, 2009)

Living in Tallahassee, I go down 319 and take a right on 98.  SGI is at least 2 hours and I dont think either route is going to save you more than 10 minutes in ideal conditions.  I-10 to 65 is a sad, lonely road and I am not sure it is faster.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2009)

Come to Valdosta on I-75, take 84 west to Quitman.  Turn south on 221 to Ashville turnoff.  Turn west on 146 Ashville-Monticello road.  In Monticello take 19 south, turn off on 259 to Wacissa, 59 in Wacissa to 98.  West on 98 until you hit East Point and the bridge.


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 27, 2009)

I go to panama city and turn left on 98 I can be there in less than 5 hours.


----------



## bany (Mar 2, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Do you mean 431 and 231 ?



10-4, sorry i had hog hunting consuming my thoughts!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't go through Tallahassee. 

Will slow you down tremendously (especially if you're pulling a boat).


----------



## Jones87a (Mar 5, 2009)

I live down here and Milkman hit it on the head . What are you talking about traffic in Tallahassee? It is smaller than Valdosta.Use his directions and bypass it anyways.


----------



## redneckacorn (Mar 6, 2009)

I live in moultrie and since I have discovered the way through to 65 I haven 't been back on 319 to go to St George. the Appalachicola National Forest is awsome, but get your gas in quincy.


----------

